

Check this when you have time - adm
http://paulgraham.com/webgen.html

======
ALee
From source:

"This was our first logo. I won't mention the name of the designer, because he
threw it together in a few minutes and wasn't especially proud of it.

The logo was designed to be centered, because centering was the only
formatting that existed then. Netscape had not yet introduced tables.

The address was my apartment. It was a calculated risk to leave off the
apartment number.

You don't see a lot of startups based in Manhattan. The address seems even
more anomalous if you know the neighborhood."

------
mixmax
?

